# Hi guys!!!



## bobbli (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi everybody,

My name is bobbli and I'm from Kenya... Just joined the club and I'm hoping to make some new friends and share ideas on attaining the ultimate physique and a healthier lifestyle. 

This forum seems like a good place to find the info that I'll need on my  journey and I hope I'll find the moral support that I need.

Thanks,
Bobbli


----------



## Arnold (Dec 13, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*bobbli* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## bobbli (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks Prince.


----------



## brazey (Dec 13, 2011)

Welcome to the board.


----------



## GreenOx (Dec 13, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## CEM Store (Dec 13, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## bobbli (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks brazey.


----------



## bobbli (Dec 14, 2011)

GreenOx said:


> Welcome!


Thanks GreenOx


----------



## bobbli (Dec 14, 2011)

CEM Store said:


> Welcome!


Thanks CEM Store.


----------



## Patriot1405 (Dec 14, 2011)

Welcome to IM Bobbli.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Dec 14, 2011)

Welcome to IM!!!!


----------



## bobbli (Dec 14, 2011)

Patriot1405 said:


> Welcome to IM Bobbli.


Thank you for the warm welcome Patriot1405


----------



## bobbli (Dec 14, 2011)

OrbitNutrition said:


> Welcome to IM!!!!


Thanks for the warm welcome OrbitNutrition!


----------



## Plaincoupe (Dec 19, 2011)

welcome


----------



## KingLouie (Dec 21, 2011)

welcome


----------



## gdriver5 (Dec 22, 2011)

welcome


----------



## bobbli (Dec 27, 2011)

Plaincoupe said:


> welcome


Thanks Plaincoupe!


----------



## bobbli (Dec 27, 2011)

KingLouie said:


> welcome


Thanks Louie!


----------



## bobbli (Dec 27, 2011)

gdriver5 said:


> welcome


Hi gdriver5, thank you.


----------



## Bonchwater (Dec 30, 2011)

welcome


----------



## FoxOscar (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi bobbli!


----------



## bobbli (Jan 3, 2012)

Bonchwater said:


> welcome


Hi Bonchwater. Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## bobbli (Jan 3, 2012)

FoxOscar said:


> Hi bobbli!


Hi FoxOscar! Happy New Year.


----------



## 2lt2wt (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome bro


----------



## bobbli (Jan 4, 2012)

2lt2wt said:


> Welcome bro


Thanks bro!


----------



## shortnwide (Jan 4, 2012)

Welcome to the board. Post up and enjoy.


----------



## JMedic79 (Jan 4, 2012)

Welcome! I'm new myself


----------



## bb151515 (Jan 5, 2012)

welcome!


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 6, 2012)

Welcome to the board


----------



## sgk55135 (Jan 25, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## charley (Jan 25, 2012)

yo.....bobbli...........welcome


----------

